# Fragen zu ACE (Photoshop)



## Perun (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

 ich weiss nicht ob ich in diesem Forum mit meiner Frage richtig bin, wollte ja nicht direkt mit meiner Frage unangenehm auffallen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

 Ich nutze schon seit einiger Zeit Photoshop 6 und habe mir letztens als Update die CS-Version gekauft. Nun wollte ich die noch vorhandenen Wissenslücken schließen und weiteres Wissen über Photoshop erwerben. Daher dachte ich ich lasse mich als ACE (PS) zertifizieren. 

  Ich habe mir die Seite www.adobe.de/support/certification/ace_certify.html und die weiterführende Links durchgelesen und dachte ich hätte alles verstanden. Heute habe ich die Adobe-Hotline angerufen um nachzufragen ob ich wirklich alles verstanden habe und war nach dem Gespräch mit der netten Dame *ahnungsloser* als vorher. 

  Auf der Unterseite (siehe Link oben) heisst es: 


"Schritt 1: Wählen Sie eine Zertifizierungsstufe" -> OK, ich würde gerne ACE (PS) machen.
"Schritt 2: Melden Sie sich zur Prüfung an" -> Soweit auch klar, entweder bei www.personvue.com oder www.test2.com registrieren und anmelden.
"Schritt 3: Bereiten Sie sich vor, und legen Sie die Prüfung ab" -> Auch soweit OK. Einige Erfahrung mit PS habe ich, das Handbuch ist vorhanden und 'Classroom in a Book' habe ich mir auch gekauft.
"Schritt 4: Unterzeichnen Sie die ACE-Vereinbarung und werden Sie Mitglied in der Adobe Certified Community" -> Auch klar, das kommt dann zu guter Letzt.
 Allerdings habe ich dann im Gespräch erfahren, daß ich mich zu aller erst bei Adobe anmelden soll wenn ich an einer Prüfung teilnehmen will. Davon ist aber weder auf der Unterseite noch in den "Exam Bulletin" (partners.adobe.com/asn/programs/trainingprovider/aceexams/) die Rede. 

 Auf die Frage ob mein Schulungsmaterial (Handbuch und "Classroom in a Book") ausreicht, meinte Sie das dies auf garkeinen Fall ausreichen würde. Ich müsste noch viel mehr Material kaufen. 

 Brauche ich wirklich noch mehr Lesestoff? Denn das was in den "Exam Bulletin" an Wissen gefordert wird, wird (soweit ich auf den ersten Blick sehen kann) in diesen beiden Büchern besprochen. 

  Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Dezember 2004)

Perun hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun wollte ich die noch vorhandenen Wissenslücken schließen und weiteres Wissen über Photoshop erwerben. Daher dachte ich ich lasse mich als ACE (PS) zertifizieren.



Hi,

also das Thema passt schon hierher, keine Sorge.
Aber dein Anliegen ist irgendwie etwas "schief".
Einerseits schreibst du, dass du Wissenslücken hast und diese schließen möchtest.
Andererseits willst du dich "deshalb" zertifizieren lassen.
Da ist der Haken schon.
Zertifizieren lassen als Adobe Certified Expert sollte man dann anstreben, wenn man
fit ist, Routine hat und das Produkt einfach rundum kennt. Demnach solltest du also
erstmal mittelfristig versuchen, das Programm wirklich in allen Facetten kennenzulernen.
Wenn du dir im Umgang mit Photoshop (auch mit eher selten genutzten Features) sicher
bist, dann kannst du wieder über ein ACE-Zertifikat nachdenken.

Wie du das Ziel "Wissenslücken schließen" erreichst ist letztlich deine Sache.
Manche büffeln das Classroom in a book komplett durch, andere schnappen sich
eine Menge Videotutorials bzw. Workshops, die man ja käuflich erwerben kann
und wieder andere arbeiten einfach sehr viel mit der Software und entwickeln dabei
auch einen umfangreichen Entdeckergeist. 

toi toi toi auf jeden Fall
Martin


----------



## Perun (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
 das ich für die Prüfung ordentlich lernen muss, war und ist mir klar. Da ich PS bis jetzt nur für den Webbereich genutzt habe. Für Print, habe ich PS noch garnicht angwendet. Ich wollte auch nicht nächste Woche zur Prüfung, sondern frühstens Mitte-Ende Februar.

 Das ACE will ich auf jeden Fall machen, um ein Ziel und Motivation zu haben um u.a. auch nicht dringend benötigte Funktionen und Features zu lernen.

  Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es ausreicht wenn man "Classroom in a Book" richtig durchgearbeitet hat.

  Die andere Frage die mich wurmt ist, wer hat Recht das was auf der Adobe-Seite steht oder die Aussage der Frau von der Hotline?

  Gruß


----------

